# Poll vote identifier



## Elendil3119 (May 9, 2003)

Sometimes I'll run across an old poll that I voted in, but I can't remember which option I chose. I think it would be handy to have some sort of identifier to show which option you voted for. Is this even possible?


----------



## Beorn (May 9, 2003)

That's a feature in vB3....the mystical vB3...the vB3 that is starting to look like a unicorn...

Mike...


----------



## MacAddict (May 9, 2003)

> That's a feature in vB3....the mystical vB3...the vB3 that is starting to look like a unicorn...
> 
> Mike...


Kind of like the Ma OS X Version of QuarkXPress, that thing was supposed to be ready for OSX nearly 2 years ago and it STILL isn't avalible. I don't use it, I'm just using it as an example  .


~MacAddict


----------



## YayGollum (May 9, 2003)

Yikes! That sounds way too scary to me! Aren't votes supposed to be superly and achingly secret? Or would it just be some little option the person who makes the poll can choose? Like the option for letting people choose all of the choices or just one. Know what I mean?


----------



## Aulë (May 10, 2003)

No,
Elendil3119 wants to be able to tell what vote HE placed in a poll. So only the person who placed the vote will know what they voted, even if they forget.


----------



## YayGollum (May 10, 2003)

Sure, that makes all kinds of sense. But still. I'd still like answers from the scary people that know what's going on.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

The problem here is that a lot of the suggestions that are being made would be possible in VB3. 
We'll have to be patient, though I hope for the sake of the mods that this patience doesn't have to be tested as long as Mac's has been in waiting for that program he mentioned earlier. 

But it would be a good idea. I ALWAYS forget what I voted for and sometimes it hinders my ability to discuss the topic.


----------

